# Gettin new pup tonight - Excited rambling



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Going to pick up an 8 month old pup today... leaving in about half an hour

Need to wait for my o/half to get back from work first. and i'm SOOOO impatient! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
i'm jittering about. we've got a 3 hour drive to get her. please make time go faster lol
sorry about the randomness but sooo excited!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

oooo what breed ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what puppy is it?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

She's a German shepherd cross. Cant wait honestly :lol2: and i'm the driver! think i need some calms or something :blush:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

haha, well good luck with her


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks mark. I've been brought up and always had big dogs like boxers,
and my partners always been around German shepherds his whole life. and we have both moved out and want out own =]
i'm just so excited like a kid waiting for xmas!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We will *expect* photos of the new arrival:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> We will *expect* photos of the new arrival:whistling2:


 
I second that request :2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I second that request :2thumb:


I third it then : victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

fourth! :whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> We will *expect* photos of the new arrival:whistling2:


To polite Shell, we *demand* photos......pretty please :flrt:

Jo


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

*waits for piccys*.............................................


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

FITHED!
and yes
we demand photos
otherwise you are not allowed it and i will come and collect it
cuteness and all  xxxxx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Tut it's well past 6 now where are the piccys!!! 

Congratulations on the new addition  hope she settles in well.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Last time I got a puppy, I had a calendar to tick off the months (waited a year). Then I made an hour chart on the last day, and then ticked off motorway junctions when we went to collect the little rascal. It's the best and most exciting thing ever. ENJOY!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

8.15pm and still NO photos:bash: How dare the OP enjoy his pup without us being involved:devil:

:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> 8.15pm and still NO photos:bash: How dare the OP enjoy his pup without us being involved:devil:
> 
> :lol2:


 Selfish innit :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

she might not be back yet, didn't she say it's a 3 hour drive?

hate to break the news, but she may not post piccies until tomorrow.

*runs*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Left at 2.15 so 3 hours from then was 5.15 an hour to pick the pup up 6.15 then 3 hours home 9.15 means they should be home about NOW


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Left at 2.15 so 3 hours from then was 5.15 an hour to pick the pup up 6.15 then 3 hours home 9.15 means they should be home about NOW


LOL shell is you getting all impatient :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cant ya tell Im bored tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cant ya tell Im bored tonight:whistling2:


Yips i did kinda notice that :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Youve picked up your pup, settled it in, even had a nights sleep so WHERE ARE THE PICS:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL shell i was wondering that too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I know i mean like waaaar!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tut i know not on is it :bash::lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> tut i know not on is it :bash::lol2:


 Ano its defo not on how dare these people get a new puppy and not share :Na_Na_Na_Na: SELFISH PEOPLE :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know i think we should spam her thread till she gives us what we want !!!


WE WANT PICCYS NOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

This is why we aint seen pics yet 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/245695-150-husky-german-shep-sale.html


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Aw thats not far from me. Id be fair tempted but with a baby crawling around she doesnt sound like she'd be very good with him. 
Hope she finds a forever home though...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

training is all she needs a firm hand and owner 

for god sakes i have 3 huskies a mal an huskamute an they have skunks roaming round them :bash:


getting passed from pillar to post aint gonna help her 


she has 2 difficult breeds in her both working breeds in the right hands she will be a fantastic dog


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Ive had German Shepherds before but never a husky. I found with GSDs and our rats and cat the best thing was just lettin them get to know them. Plus when our rats got their free time at night, the dogs were kept out of the room. Doesnt matter what breed it is, dont think id ever let a dog in the same room as rats running around TBH. Not worth the risk. 
If i knew i could take her without my son getting hurt i would. Not that id ever leave them together unsupervised.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Ive had German Shepherds before but never a husky. I found with GSDs and our rats and cat the best thing was just lettin them get to know them. Plus when our rats got their free time at night, the dogs were kept out of the room. Doesnt matter what breed it is, dont think id ever let a dog in the same room as rats running around TBH. Not worth the risk.
> If i knew i could take her without my son getting hurt i would. Not that id ever leave them together unsupervised.


 
could you maybes go visit her and take your son see how she is with him ?


huskys an gsd's are generally as breeds good with children


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I shall see what i can do, she does sound like a lovely dog, and would be a good playmate for my mums Great Dane pup! :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Unfortunatly this is what can happen when people go off and buy random dogs. They think they will get the perfect package that will get on with everything and be trained. Some people just dont understand you have to put allot of work into a dog to get a happy well behaved animal. Plus allot of dogs are for sale for a reason, sometimes those reasons arent given by the people selling them, then they just end up being passed on again.

And I'm not too sure why the dog, rats and torts can't be seperated and introductions worked on?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I said it in the other thread, but its ridiculous to even be considering getting rid of a dog because it wont settle in after two days, they obviously have no idea about dogs and tbh in that case maybe that cross wouldnt be the best dog anyway but thats another matter, point is they now have the dog, and were IMO irresponsible and unprepard.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I said it in the other thread, but its ridiculous to even be considering getting rid of a dog because it wont settle in after two days, they obviously have no idea about dogs and tbh in that case maybe that cross wouldnt be the best dog anyway but thats another matter, point is they now have the dog, and were IMO irresponsible and unprepard.


 

i totally agree with you si  poor pooch :bash:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

9 months as well. the worst age of any dog, if you can get through this it'll get better.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

am really sad to hear he is now being sold on 
i do hope that you reconsider and try a little bit longer so the pup has more of a chance to bond and settle down

chilli was the same when we rescued her, from a dogs home though so even worse as she'd never been in a house. she jumped at the birds, destroyed her bed, destroyed the door by scratching, and destroyed everything really..

now she is laid back, happy, comfortable, rarely barks unless someone new comes and has a sniff of who they are

and we have trained her well, she would never go for any of our animals now (touch wood ), and is allowed free roam of the house, she knows who is pack leader, and what we say, goes!

i wish you every luck in your decision for the dog's sake, but wish you even more luck and hope that you will stick with the dog and perhaps become a loving family together.

good luck either way
cari xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im sorry but that just f**king disgusting, Fair enough i had to rehome one of my dogs but i at least gave him a good couple of months to settle down and see if i can sort him out.

Poor things only a puppy and how long have they had it 2-3 days. Im really pissed off now


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

all i can say is as horrible as it is
she has now found a new home
lets hope we don't see another classifieds ad about her soon
xxxxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

All i can think at the moment is bought to sell on, Fair enough if its genuine (sp?? when i got Phred and Barni i let them both get bitten by the rats they soon learnt not to mess with them lol


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

once bitten twice shy!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> once bitten twice shy!


Well it took Phred a little longer thats why he ended up with a scar on his knows :whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha aw bless him
phred is an awesome name
and spelling! xxxxxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> haha aw bless him
> phred is an awesome name
> and spelling! xxxxxx


Yup he was named after Fred Flintson because we already had Barni Rubble.

Sadly Phred lives with Emmaj now  Miss him so much. Barni doesnt tho :devil:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hehe awww
oh yes! i've seen pics!
little cutie <3xxxxxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How excited was the OP to be picking up the pup, I cant believe they got shut as fast as that. Its disgusting, 2 days was it not even long enough to be accepted. Poor dog another victim of society:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ive just read through the whole thread and what a shame! why couldnt you have given the pup a little longer? my new pup is an absolute pain in the backside but i wouldnt dream of getting rid! just needs time and training.

i really think you should have had more patience. this is just igronance at its worst.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> How excited was the OP to be picking up the pup, I cant believe they got shut as fast as that. Its disgusting, 2 days was it not even long enough to be accepted. Poor dog another victim of society:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:





DementisMulier said:


> ive just read through the whole thread and what a shame! why couldnt you have given the pup a little longer? my new pup is an absolute pain in the backside but i wouldnt dream of getting rid! just needs time and training.
> 
> i really think you should have had more patience. this is just igronance at its worst.


Please that speak my lanuage (sp?) :2thumb:


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

Awww I think you're all being really unkind.

I got a puppy last year but when I got it home it pooped all over the floor, didn't know any commands and wanted a heap of love and affection! Then when I introduced it to my cat they chased each other around a bit...total nightmare I can tell you.

Well I did everything I could, I looked at it a bit, I tried playing with it and I tried getting it used to the cat by overreacting a lot, but all to no avail. 

It was a heartbreaking decision, especially having driven quite a long way to pick it up, but I had to get rid. 

I don't regret it at all though - I gave it a good go. The puppy was with me for a full hour and 10 minutes before I put it up for sale again. Push come to shove, if it doesn't settle within a day at the next place I've shuttled it on to they can always haul it off to the pound. :2thumb:

Oh no wait...! My memory is dreadful...! What I meant to say was I trained my puppy, introduced her carefully to my other pets and gave her the love and affection she needed. I did a lot of research before getting her, I looked into the breed, checked out her background and actually thought about what I was doing. As any good pet owner would do surely....?!?!?! 


:bash:

P.S. I hope your GSD cross does better than the one that's been at our local RSPCA shelter for the last year or so, I expect he was a real flash in the pan of excitement for someone at one point too. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kismet said:


> Awww I think you're all being really unkind.
> 
> I got a puppy last year but when I got it home it pooped all over the floor, didn't know any commands and wanted a heap of love and affection! Then when I introduced it to my cat they chased each other around a bit...total nightmare I can tell you.
> 
> ...


Aye aint we all nasty horrid people 

that dont have a clue what we are on about cos non of us have ever been through that :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

Awww I notice the GSD cross isn't up for rehoming any more at our local RSPCA and I know he wasn't reserved...guess he ran out of time!


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Aye aint we all nasty horrid people
> 
> that dont have a clue what we are on about cos non of us have ever been through that :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kismet said:


>


 
Well its true init i mean how dare i give advice on something i know nothing about : victory::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kismet said:


> Awww I notice the GSD cross isn't up for rehoming any more at our local RSPCA and I know he wasn't reserved...guess he ran out of time!


 
 poor puppy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Kismet said:


> Awww I notice the GSD cross isn't up for rehoming any more at our local RSPCA and I know he wasn't reserved...guess he ran out of time!


 
poor Polar


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our neighbour had a 6 month old Staff x and used to leave her locked in the kitchen for days on end with no food or water just lots of bin bags of crap for her to forage in. The RSPCA wouldnt help so eventually my OH got the owner up against the wall and demanded he handed her over which he did. The dog was never meant to stay and we found a home for her the otherside of Lancs and took her over. At 8.30 am the next morning the woman rang and demanded we picked her up as she was chasing her other dog and cat.We duly picked Sadie up and brought her home and she was a nightmare. She attacked my GSD threatened the cats and was totally un housetrained, she was snappy and unsocialised. Did I think I could rehome her again and pass the problem on.......*no,* did I send her off to the pound...*no* did I have her PTS.... *no no no*.Weve now had Sadie 5 years and she fits in really well. Still scavenges and gets on the work tops and still hates to be restrained for examination but the day we demanded her owner handed her over was the day we took responsibility for her. How could you without even giving the pup a chance??????:bash:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Well im not at all completely astounded by this OP... seems to be the norm lately, if someone can manage to spend 5 mins writing a post about getting their new pup why the hell cant they hit that google button and type in 'raising a puppy' or 'husky/gsd breed personalities' or 'how to introduce new pets to my other animals' or something other than 'puppy for sale' *sigh*

Puppies Chew, chase, wriggle, cause 'mayhem', 'chaos' and 'disorder' (I so should have called my Lexi one of those), cause lots of laughs, eat EVERYTHING, pee EVERYWHERE and generally act like puppies... but hey thats what there supposed to do until they learn not to, you wouldnt expect a baby to be born able to use a toilet, bath themselves and feed themselves without a little mess would you?

I hope she is now in a understanding home where she will be loved, cared for and brought up to be a well socialised, happy puppy...

Rant over... :blush:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

We've had our staff since he was 8 weeks old, he is now 21 weeks and still chases our cats around, not once have we thought to re home him because of this, he only wants to play with them but doesnt understand he is a lot bigger and stronger than them but we will keep teaching him they are cats and not dogs!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jayne2269 said:


> We've had our staff since he was 8 weeks old, he is now 21 weeks and still chases our cats around, not once have we thought to re home him because of this, he only wants to play with them but doesnt understand he is a lot bigger and stronger than them but we will keep teaching him they are cats and not dogs!


yeah ours is like that, she chases the cats but every so often the cat just flips out and puts her in her place, she just wants to play as well but shes so heavy and clumbsy that she could hurt them, not maliciously she doesnt have an angry bone in her body.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

my staffy pup craps all over the floor even after she has been out she rips things up charges around like a :censor: and makes some seriously funny sounds and chases my cats 

but its all good she will learn in time and sometimes i have given up too early but i can honestly say i love her to peices and when my hubby was in hospital all over christmas she was there to give me snuggles :flrt:

but even i have made bad choice before so hopefully with the advice some nice some not hopefully its not a mistake they will make again and hopefully the pup has a nice new forever home :2thumb:


----------

